# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Ron Paul Gold 10th ounce?

## motter25420

Did any of you happen to buy a few of these back in 2012 (link below)? I have the silver and copper, they are full 1oz rounds, the gold one was only a 10th, but I'd like to buy one, they don't make them anymore so I was wondering if any of you might have one you want to sell? Let me know. Thanks.


https://www.providentmetals.com/1-10...ion-round.html

----------


## oyarde

I have the copper one , I would like to have a couple of the silver.

----------


## Danke

> I have the copper one , I would like to have a couple of the silver.


I'll trade you a couple for a young squaw.

----------


## motter25420

> I have the copper one , I would like to have a couple of the silver.


You can still find the silver pretty easy on E-bay and various other places, it's the gold one that is elusive. I guess I can always have one made, not sure how much it will cost tho, it'd be nice to complete my set, but I'm not one of those fanatic collectors.

----------


## oyarde

> I'll trade you a couple for a young squaw.


I cannot trade people  , unlike the other barbarian races we do not practice slavery . How many Ron Paul silvers do you have ?

----------


## Danke

> I cannot trade people  , unlike the other barbarian races we do not practice slavery . How many Ron Paul silvers do you have ?


Who said anything about people?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Who said anything about people?


Damn, just found out I'm only half a person.

----------


## Matt Collins

I have a bunch of the silver rounds... of course I bought them when silver was at its peak

----------


## Anti Federalist

Offer withdrawn, due to being told by Mrs. AF that those were a present and she would be most displeased by me selling any of them.

----------


## Danke

> I have a few of these that I would sell at the right price.


I'll buy you a Tapas Box on your next United flight.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'll buy you a Tapas Box on your next United flight.


Do not like.

I like the Classic.

Had an Asian Beef dish with a rice and cherry sauce side on the last 1st class meal.

Was pretty good actually.

----------


## Anti Federalist

//

----------


## oyarde

I am almost afraid to ask what a tapas box is .

----------


## Danke

> I am almost afraid to ask what a tapas box is .


https://www.united.com/web/en-US/con...nomy/menu.aspx

----------


## oyarde

> https://www.united.com/web/en-US/con...nomy/menu.aspx


Call me skeptical , but I bet the sausage , egg skillet does not look like that .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Call me skeptical , but I bet the sausage , egg skillet does not look like that .


It's actually not too far from that.

In flight service has substantially improved since Smisek (United CEO) got the bum's rush.

----------

